# When and where to add new boxes to Warre?



## Stlnifr (Sep 12, 2010)

On a Warre hive you add the boxes to the bottom. Each time one gets about 80% full add another to the bottom.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Have you downloaded and read Warres book? You can download a free pdf copy right here.


----------

